# What's the strangest non-PMR food your dog goes crazy for?



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My dog *loves* fresh coconut meat. In fact, whenever he hears me whacking at a hard brown coconut with a hammer, he's right at my feet...with the drool starting to pool on the floor.

I love fresh coconut as a snack. The good news about Mateo's obsession with it is that he seems to digest it well, and it's portable enough to be used (on occasion) as training treats.

The thing is, my first dog (black lab) also loved fresh coconut. Maybe it's not so strange after all...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn loves jelly beans.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hmmm....none of the others really have one, but Brody LOOVVVVEEEEESSSSSS carrots and avocados!!:smile:
He will get SUPER excited when ever we are cooking with carrots...then when ever Im eating an avocado he will sit at my feet waiting for me to "accidentally" drop a few pieces, and share the spoon with him once Im done!!LOL (I eat them raw, as is most of the time!:wink


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is really particular about eating and will usually spit out anything that is not meat. BUT, he absolutely loves his milk. He has to have the little bit of milk in the bottom of your cup or your cereal bowl and will just stare at you and hound you until you give it to him. 

Shade goes crazy over pop-tarts. The drool actually pours out of his mouth when he smells them. The only good thing about that is that he was petrified of the toaster when we first rescued him and now he actually loves the toaster!! 

(and no, I don't actually live on pop-tarts and milk.... but I have my occasional weakness!)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Besides poop? Uno loves any type of milk byproduct such as buttermilk, sour cream, and yogurt. He likes to counter surf, so I have to watch out to make sure he doesent steal anymore butter.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeks will eat just about anything but he goes nuts for bananas. He adores them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket loves sweets ( jellybeans, gummy worms, sugar orange slices)

He also likes orange peels and used tampons (eww)

Gunner likes chicken poop, feathers.

Mikey likes cupcakes.

We don't feed them these foods but they always try to eat them!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hmmm....none of the others really have one, but Brody LOOVVVVEEEEESSSSSS carrots and avocados!!:smile:
> He will get SUPER excited when ever we are cooking with carrots...then when ever Im eating an avocado he will sit at my feet waiting for me to "accidentally" drop a few pieces, and share the spoon with him once Im done!!LOL (I eat them raw, as is most of the time!:wink


A ripe, grilled avocado with sea salt and pepper is DEVINE!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> A ripe, grilled avocado with sea salt and pepper is DEVINE!


TRUE....but I LOVE raw, freshly ripe avocados mostly....LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> TRUE....but I LOVE raw, freshly ripe avocados mostly....LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!!!!:biggrin:


Oh- me too! I eat at least half an avocado every day (raw.) And Mateo likes them as well, so he usually gets a piece...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Sprocket loves sweets ( jellybeans, gummy worms, sugar orange slices)
> 
> He also likes orange peels and used tampons (eww)
> 
> ...


ha ha ha that is sooo funny, especially about the used tampons. Of course blood whether human or other would be very interesting to a dog, which explains why mine comes right up to me on the toilet when I'm menstruating and has a good old sniff (I never shut the door), see mine is just as 'ewwww' as yours.
I think Stanley is a bit boring really, he doesn't like any fruit or veg but loves chips (french fries) and crisps (potato chips), he is really funny to watch if given the odd rice or wheat noodle because it sticks to his teeth and he looks really funny. By the way I don't give him those things, but my kids sometimes do.


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

Missy Mae would do anything for a piece of curly mustard or collard greens. When I feed the dragons she is underfoot and begging for some 

Since I started her on raw I no longer give her any though. She is quite disgruntled with me over it.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Rodeo LOVES cranberries, she stills them. And often gets into my cashews too. Duke loves carrots.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Pimpkin Loaf, noodles, and marshmallows


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> ha ha ha that is sooo funny, especially about the used tampons. Of course blood whether human or other would be very interesting to a dog, which explains why mine comes right up to me on the toilet when I'm menstruating and has a good old sniff (I never shut the door), see mine is just as 'ewwww' as yours.
> I think Stanley is a bit boring really, he doesn't like any fruit or veg but loves chips (french fries) and crisps (potato chips), he is really funny to watch if given the odd rice or wheat noodle because it sticks to his teeth and he looks really funny. By the way I don't give him those things, but my kids sometimes do.


I hardly shut the door as well  Every time I go in there, I have sprocket and Gunner right behind me. They just like hanging out. Sprocket likes to play with the little dog in the mirror 

Mikey stays away from the bathroom.

Anyway yeah that whole tampon eating thing is so gross.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

All of them go nuts for apples. No idea why!

Sophie has only tried to steal food once...a black and white cookie. She's obsessed with them even though she's never had one (she can't have wheat).


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My cat goes nuts over tomato - he will jump onto the counter at night and eat them... we see his little teeth marks all over them in the morning.... if he hears the cutting board he goes nuts.... and my dog loves popcorn (but that isn't strange)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's a garbage disposal. He'll eat any type of food. He does go ga-ga for pears, oranges and cantaloupe though. He still gets them sometimes because he loves them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The dogs are B.T's, they go nuts for ANYTHING we are eating....Lol


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper goes crazy for ice cubes out of the freezer door. As soon as the ice starts going into the glass, like magic Copper appears out of nowhere. If I reach in the ice try for it she dosn't care. Only falling out of the dispenser into a glass.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Copper goes crazy for ice cubes out of the freezer door. As soon as the ice starts going into the glass, like magic Copper appears out of nowhere. If I reach in the ice try for it she dosn't care. Only falling out of the dispenser into a glass.



My good friends dog is like that! He runs to fridge at the sound of the ice dispenser. It's so funny


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My two will eat anything given the chance! They do love ice cubes as well though and a good old curry


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya, I should add in that Rhett LOVES anything to do with water, ice cubes included!!:smile: But he would by FAR prefer a good hosing, or splash in the kiddy pool to anything food wise!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tank seems to be the most daring furkid I have. He loves bananas, ice, milk, and pumpkin pie with whip cream.
He's thrilled when he gets a Mc Donalds hamburger, fries, and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Dusty will eat anything though her favorites are yams, oatmeal cookies and cat poop fresh from the litter box.
Koda is way pickier, though she likes yams, and cat poop. ( she mostly sticks to meat so its a short list)
I never let my girls in the kitchen so they have not had alot of different things. Only way I found out about the oatmeal cookies is because I took them into Petco and walked by their treat counter. She jumped right up and chomped two before I could get her down. Oh and I bought a cat box with a cover so they don't get any of that anymore.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got boring pets. All Mollie likes is meat, doesn't matter if its cooked or uncooked, McDonalds, ham, whatever, just meat of some description. She hates sweet stuff, will turn her snooty little nose up everytime and things like those sweet potato jerky treats, no go. During her very short agility career, the super reward treat was cooked chicken - it's a bit messy in your pocket though.
Windy the cat won't eat a thing other than certain kibbles, raw cornish hen/chicken and turkey (sometimes). No treats at all which is a real bummer as I really want to train her to do tricks and I'm at a loss on how to do it without a treat of some sort as a reward.
Anyone want to swop cats???


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar eats ANYTHING and i do mean anything!,lettuce,celery,raw eggs(shell and all) flour when my moms bakeing if some sprinkles on the floor he licks it all up,body lotion while im putting it on hes licking it off,leaves,sticks,bits of string,bird doody,bits of carpeting,he licks the dust off my coffee table i have birds who create alot of dust and dander and he licks all the dust off everything.

i have a funny(gross) menstration story
we used to own a female lhasa apso who was very very old. at the time it was me,mysister and my mom 3 females who would all go on there periods at the same time in teh same house. needless to say we all were and we all left the hosue for the day when we returned home we were greeted by our lhasa apso mayling coverd in dirty pads and panty liners all stuck in her fur one was stuck to her face,one to her ear,one was stuck on her paw,one was on her hind hip and 2 on her tummy we were all disgusted and no one wanted to be the one to remove them becuase we didnt know whos was whos so my mom put on a pair of gloves and slowly peeled each one off her!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Anyone want to swop cats???


Lol you can have my kitty, chloe. Gaaaaa she annoys me. Cute calico longhair but she demands attention! If your doing something and put her on the floor after she jumps up, she cries and jumps back up. This repeats until you give her something like can cat food to shut her up. Very obvious she was born on valentines day. TOO loving.

Not to mention at night she will wake my husband up so she can crawl under the blankets. And wake him up a couple minutes later as she crawls back out or she kneads his side....with claws. 
Though both my cats are very dog loving. They walk right up to my husky and lick her face and ears, give her belly rubs or just snuggle close to her and purr.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I've got boring pets. All Mollie likes is meat, doesn't matter if its cooked or uncooked, McDonalds, ham, whatever, just meat of some description. She hates sweet stuff, will turn her snooty little nose up everytime and things like those sweet potato jerky treats, no go. During her very short agility career, the super reward treat was cooked chicken - it's a bit messy in your pocket though.
> Windy the cat won't eat a thing other than certain kibbles, raw cornish hen/chicken and turkey (sometimes). No treats at all which is a real bummer as I really want to train her to do tricks and I'm at a loss on how to do it without a treat of some sort as a reward.
> Anyone want to swop cats???


You do not have boring pets! How many cats ride a bicycle??

It would be hard for me to say what my dogs really, really like. They seem to really, really, REALLY like everything.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Weirdest thing? Blaise enjoys eating spicy foods. We discovered this when he ate some chile relleno that was too spicy for me. Then he sneaked some chile con queso. Ever since, he is "in your face" whenever someone is eating spicy foods. 
He also tries to "steal" a drink of milk every chance he gets.
Scotty adores T- Bones "biscuits" (I know they're crap, but it's the only treat that helps with nail trimming).
They both adore oatmeal cookies, vanilla ice cream, and cheese.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Celt said:


> Weirdest thing? Blaise enjoys eating spicy foods. We discovered this when he ate some chile relleno that was too spicy for me. Then he sneaked some chile con queso. Ever since, he is "in your face" whenever someone is eating spicy foods.


Okay. That's a bit strange, I'd have to say...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

tricia beaver said:


> Lol you can have my kitty, chloe. Gaaaaa she annoys me. Cute calico longhair but she demands attention! If your doing something and put her on the floor after she jumps up, she cries and jumps back up. This repeats until you give her something like can cat food to shut her up. Very obvious she was born on valentines day. TOO loving.
> 
> Not to mention at night she will wake my husband up so she can crawl under the blankets. And wake him up a couple minutes later as she crawls back out or she kneads his side....with claws.
> Though both my cats are very dog loving. They walk right up to my husky and lick her face and ears, give her belly rubs or just snuggle close to her and purr.


Awww, she sounds lovely. Want to chuck her on a plane to Florida??


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

pretzelsss


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Edible or not.. Tess eats everything!! She eats everything with equal speed (one gulp) so I have no idea what her favourite is.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awww, she sounds lovely. Want to chuck her on a plane to Florida??


Sure but only if you pay for the flight. Lol


----------

